# Electrolux [Dometic] Fridge RM5405



## vicdicdoc (May 14, 2005)

We have an Electrolux fridge [model RM5405] fitted in our van . . occasionally when on gas it will sound as if the ignition is trying to fire it up -although it is already lit, then there will be a 'clunk' [which I think is the gas valve closing on the fridge & the red 'fridge not working' light will flash on & off.

I've done all the 'normal' things like cleaning inside the rear of the fridge & blowing dirt & dust away . . looking on the PCB there are two fuses, one is 20amp 32volt and the other is 3amp 250volt. On the PCB board cover, it states the fuse ratings should be 1amp 250volt, I'm assuming that this fuse is to cover the circuit when on mains hook-up & doesn't have any bearing when on gas supply.
Anyone else come across this particular problem ?

- Anyone know of a GOOD / COMPETENT Electrolux fridge service engineer ?

Also I'm after a manual for the RM5405 that I cold copy


----------



## hhhh (Dec 2, 2005)

RM5405 manual Here


----------



## sergeant (Jun 7, 2006)

Hi Vicdicdocm Your thermocouple is on its way out. If you fit a new one when you fit the gas valve end screw the 8mm nut finger tight & then NO MORE than 1/8 of a turn with a small spanner. Any more & you have just wasted your time & money. What you can try is pulling the fridge out & giving the 8mm nut no more than 1/16 of a turn. May cure it, may not. Make sure the burner end is located properly with the shoulder in the slot, Steve


----------



## vicdicdoc (May 14, 2005)

Many Many thanks 'hhhh' . . the manual is exactly what I needed !

Sergeant - any idea where's the best place to obtain one of these thermocouple ? . . and is it difficult to fit ? [bearing in mind that I can get to the back of the fridge via the large vent in the bodywork of the van but haven't figured out how to remove the fridge from its housing inside the van !
vic


----------



## wobby (May 1, 2005)

Had a look at the manual and if the problem is the thermo couple, Short for thermo electric flame failure device then the manuals not a lot of help. 

The thermo couple is the little probe thats attached to a 3mm thick copper wire that runs from the gas valve to just above the pilot flame and carries milliamps of electricity to operate a tiny electro magnetic coil.If the themo couple fails the coil won't stay open. This is the bit you may need to replace you'll have to trace the copper wire back from the pilot to the gas valve and disconnect it simple to say but not so easy to access. 

Wobby


----------



## vicdicdoc (May 14, 2005)

Thanks Wobby - I'll have a poke around


----------



## sergeant (Jun 7, 2006)

Hi Vicdicdoc, You will have to remove the fridge to either tweak or change the thermocouple which you can get from www.leisurespares.co.uk, Steve


----------



## haylingchrist (May 15, 2005)

Hi,

I had a similar problem with my AES fridge. Fitting a new thermocouple made no real difference, though this would always be my first try.

We lived it for a year and I even fitted a button to the facia so we could override the flame failure relay while the thermocouple warmed up enough. The problem was much worse in cold weather but gradually deteriorated and eventually happened in the summer too.

Last week I replaced the 'thermo current adapter' which is the bit the thermocouple screws into. It fixed the problem but cost a staggering £98. My van was manufactured in 1998 and originally registered in Germany. The new thermo current adapter came with a bit of paper (in German) the gist of which was, I think, that the design had been modified in 1999. Looks like we're funding Dometic's R+D programme...

Chris


----------



## 103204 (Feb 28, 2007)

The thermocouple is definately the thing I would look at first, but then I am the service manager for CMR Ltd and we are a Dometic service agent and Gaslow system installation engineerinig agent.
My office number is 0845 260 2666 if you need any further advice.
John, Service Manager, CMR Ltd.


----------



## vicdicdoc (May 14, 2005)

jpmac9000
Thanks John . . I'm going to give you a call & pick your brains
cheers
vic


----------



## vicdicdoc (May 14, 2005)

We have just returned from 3 weeks in France & the fridge [on gas] played up several times . . its ok on 12v & hook-up but no go on gas, I bow to those in the know who suggested its the thermocouple . . I tried to get hold of a replacement but it seems that Electrolux [Dometic] require the product number along with the model number . . I have the model number [RM5405] but the information sticker inside the fridge has worn off so I have no other details other than the serial number [620004] . . I attempted to remove the fridge from its housing but even after removing the 2 retaining screw each side of the fridge I still can't get it to move . . I did think big hammer but common sense won so I've left it for today . . . 
Usually, if something has been put together - I can get it apart but this has me foxed.


----------



## Frantone (Sep 6, 2006)

*Fridge removal*

Hi Vic,
Hope this is not insulting but you have to disconnect the gas to pull the fridge out! Also, in mine (which is the same?) there are four screws through the fridge sides. 
I remember having to remove the door as well to clear the cabinet work.
Goo luck
TonyP


----------



## vicdicdoc (May 14, 2005)

Not insulting at all Tony . . infact I 'assumed' that there would be some flexible piping to allow it to be removed but after removing the 3 burner hob I can see its all non-flex piping so I need to turn everything off, disconnect and then take a big hammer to it :wink: - I can see that I'll have to remove the fridge door . . any other tips ???
Leisure Spares in Boroughbridge informed me they have the thermocouple in stock [part number GR10018] at £18.15 inc p&p 
. . lets hope its the right one ! 
I need to get it all fixed ready for the Southport meet otherwise we'll be eating from the local chippy & Sylv won't like that - or I could sit in a shop doorway with a begging bowl & sign saying "Give generously- old Hymer to support"


----------



## eddied (May 9, 2005)

*Fridge on gas problems*

 Hi Vicdicdoc,
Sympathise with you, been having similar problem.
See my post further down the list on 'Dometic spare parts' thread.
Hope you get it fixed soon.
saluti,
eddied


----------



## Frantone (Sep 6, 2006)

*Frige removal*

Hi Vic,
There should be only one gas connection to undo (behind the fridge at the bottom) which you can get to through the lower vent. The 12v connections are all spade types that can be labelled and lifted off. The 240v mains lead may be long enough to leave allowing the fridge to slide out but if not it's a simple job to disconnect it.
Having said all that, can the thermocouple not be replaced through the vent without taking the fridge out?
TonyP
ps stay away from warm countries and you won't need a fridge.


----------



## vicdicdoc (May 14, 2005)

*Re: Frige removal*

[quote="Frantone
ps stay away from warm countries and you won't need a fridge.[/quote]

Dah, that means staying in UK :?


----------



## vicdicdoc (May 14, 2005)

Well, I've replaced the thermocouple with a new one but the majority of times it still fails to the red flashing light . . very occasionally it will light ok but then fail again after a period of up to 1 hour . . 
I'm flummoxed [if that is the right word to use in mixed company :? ]
My only thoughts now is that the PCB board is faulty - although I'm assured by the previous owner that a new one was fitted about 2 & half years ago.
Ho Hum . . . AND I've pulled a muscle in my shoulder getting the fridge out of its tight [and I mean tight] housing . . don't mention Vorstung Durch Technik [or is that BMW ?]
Sensible suggestions please - 
(a) I've already been told to discard the fridge & eat out.
(b) Only go where theres electric hook-up
(c) Buy a new fridge
(d) Buy an new motorhome 8O


----------



## IanM (Mar 22, 2006)

hi vicdicdoc, sorry your thermal couple didnt work, but as you know I have been down the same road as you. I could suggest only 1 thing, and that is meet me on Sunday 29th at 9pm on the cliffs at Sagres South West Portugal and we can have a "throw your fridge off the cliff" competition, the one who throws the furthest buys both parties new fridges!!!! Oops sorry about the advantage that I may have over you with your shoulder injury. :wink: 
But on a serious note, Im going to Portimao on Monday and trying a new PCB. I will let you know how I get on. The only other alternative is a new fridge, about £650 for a manual one - without a brain to go wrong!!!
Regards Ian


----------



## vicdicdoc (May 14, 2005)

Ian,
You can buy a damn lot of spam,ham,cheese,egg & chips for £650 quid
. . go on dump the fridge - live like a true Englishman, theres' now't better than spam spam egg spam & chips . . . mind you without a fridge how would you cool your bottle of .Chateau Fayau Peytoupin 1943 Bordeaux to go with such a fine meal [at only £149 a bottle]
. . I suggest opening the valve of the Thetford and plonking the plonk in the plonk to attain the correct temperature [see I'm not some ignorant peasant - I know how to do thinks the right way] . . .


----------



## IanM (Mar 22, 2006)

Mmmm sounds good you should open a restaurant. 8O At least with my SOG the label wouldn't turn blue :lol: . Ian


----------



## IanM (Mar 22, 2006)

Hi Vicdicdoc,
Didn't get to service centre Monday spent the day digging the van out of mud actually more like clay. had torrential rain for a few days. ohh what fun. :roll: 
But just on queue my fridge has started working perfectly :evil: amazing I have had 3weeks of continual trouble but as soon as I mention service centre it sorts itself out and plays the game. I will wait till next week and see what happens then, as I'm passing a few places with service centres.
Regards Ian.


----------



## vicdicdoc (May 14, 2005)

Funny you say that . . my fridge seems to work on those occasions when I either swear at it or mention 'service' . . its like everything else that goes wrong & then works again - I think its the Gods messing playing games [I lay my glasses down & then can't find them - walk away, come back & they are there 8O spooky


----------



## vicdicdoc (May 14, 2005)

At last I've fitted a new electrode & lead to the gas jet / thermocoupe assembly . . still the same problem, but I think I've narrowed the fault down to one of two other parts !
when the fridge is switched on, the voltage is supplied to the magnet on the other end of the thermocouple the 'plunger' then springs in to allow the gas to flow to the jet & when [after a pre-set time of about 20 seconds when the thermocouple is warmed up] the 'plunger' in the magnet assembly springs out again . . I'm pretty sure that this should remain held in.
I've [hopefully] attached a pic showing what I mean . . the cost of the part remains yet to be established :roll:


----------



## IanM (Mar 22, 2006)

Hi Vicdicdoc,
Oh this is so familiar  I also changed the same parts as yourself with no difference to the fault, the part no. 444 is around £100 so before replacing more expensive parts I decided to take my fridge to a Dometic service centre this week, eek  they diagnosed a faulty PCB ( Brain ) at a cost of €366 with no guarantee this would solve all of the faults with my fridge. So I have finally bitten the bullet and dug deep to replace it with a new Dometic RM7401 (manual energy selection and 2 years warranty) at a cost of €1,050 fitted myself 8O . I got to the point where I was flogging a dead horse and cut my losses, time is very precious when you're away travelling :wink: .
Good luck with your fridge, I hope you have a better result than me.
Regards Ian.


----------



## vicdicdoc (May 14, 2005)

Oh Ian,
. . . I DID say you could buy a whole load of ham,spam,egg,spam & chips for that amount of money . . I too am going to bite the bullet and get an engineer to have a look at my fridge . . I wonder if I can stand the pain [or rather if my wallet can] :? 
We'll park next to you and you can keep our food in your fridge - cheaper that way [except getting to Spain is a lot of ham,spam egg etc


----------



## haylingchrist (May 15, 2005)

Vic,

You said 'when [after a pre-set time of about 20 seconds when the thermocouple is warmed up] the 'plunger' in the magnet assembly springs out again . . I'm pretty sure that this should remain held in. '

No it should NOT remain in. This solenoid ('plunger') is only meant to override the flame failure for about 30 seconds as it takes a while for the thermocouple to warm up and start generating enough current to keep the flame failure valve held open. If the solenoid was 'in' all the time then the gas would not be cut off if the flame died. It also uses a LOT of current (about 8A from memory) so you'd end up with a flat battery...

Also something has to open the flame failure valve in the first place so the fridge can light. The thermocouple can't do it - it doesn't produce enough power to open the valve (as opposed to keeping it open) and how would the gas get to the jet to heat the thermocouple?

(Assuming you've used one of the old non-AES fridges) All the solenoid does is to replace your finger, holding in the button on the fascia for a while when you light the fridge.

Have you replaced the 'thermo current adapter' we spoke about earlier?

You can find a lot of info about the operation of these fridges at http://www.rvmobile.com/, but you have to read between the lines a bit a the US models are slightly different.

Chris


----------



## lintzbikes (May 4, 2017)

Hello where did you get your thermo current adapter from,regards Richard.


----------



## KeithChesterfield (Mar 12, 2010)

I hope he can remember a decade ago.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

lintzbikes said:


> Hello where did you get your thermo current adapter from,regards Richard.


Hi Richard, and welcome to MHF.

Look on the fridges label, (usually inside) find the model number, and Google that + thermocouple, simple job if you're handy with tools, don't overtighten it where it joins the control valve, it isn't a gas connection but electric so only needs a gentle nipping up, and ensure the flame end is in the right position, avoid the universal type, they do work but a lot of faffing about to get it right.

If you can't find one, post the fridges model number, better yet, a picture of the label as there is other info on there to help track it down.

I replied directly to the lintzbikes post, so may be wrong in my advice, as you have given no info as to which fridge you have, the "thermo current adapter" isn't a common expression on UK/Euro motorhomes, hence my advice re Thermocouple which is a similar, but not the same method of holding open the gas valve.


----------

